# The Tl;DR Crash Course for Goons with a Text-Wall Fetish



## Null (Jan 16, 2017)

Kiwi Farms is about having fun on the Internet at the expense of others. We have very few hard rules. What guidelines we post are for keeping the site readable and interesting when things start moving quickly.

We are in United States jurisdiction. You are liable for your posts. I will comply with US court orders and FBI investigations.

Community-wise:

*Have common courtesy.* Do not directly attack other users. We're all on the same team.
*Handle problems like an adult.* Personal matters involving others (including staff) should be handled privately. Post in the Talk to Staff board, use conversations, or email us at admin@kiwifarms.net
*Don't post if you have nothing to say.* Don't post for attention. Further the conversation in some way.
*Don't gimmick post.* Accounts taking on a gimmick personality are annoying. Please stop.
*Don't sockpuppet.* If you create a second account to avoid problems you will be banned and ridiculed. See: handling problems like an adult.
*Do not plea for sympathy.* Don't make posts about how you are leaving the forums. Just leave.
(TL;DR: We're all on the same team, be a big boy.)

Regarding content and posting:

*Be civil.* Don't get angry over Lolcows. If you need to tell people you're better than someone, you're probably not.
*Hide your powerlevel.* Avoid revealing intimate, embarrassing details about yourself in public boards. These threads are not your personal blog and we are not an asylum.
*Don't white knight.* Don't turn threads into an intervention. If you want to help, contact them privately.
*No trolling plans.* We are not an autistic Illuminati. If you embarrass yourself or the forum trying to troll, we will ridicule you.
*Archive everything.* Use screenshots and archive.md to preserve content forever. Upload directly to posts where applicable.
(TL;DR: If you're not having fun, you're doing it wrong. Stop plotting and start laughing.)

Our on-topic boards are groomed by staff and users to be a good read for randoms who're looking a person up, so there's a lot of non-obvious etiquette I'm not going to spell out. "Lurk more."

In off-topic no one cares. Please spoiler NSFW/shocking content and don't spam. Deep Thoughts & Articles and Happenings have special rules regarding being a spastic. If you're too spastic for them, you will be barred from those boards specifically.

Moderators play by ear and don't care about your Nazi fetish or blue hair and ear gauges. Just don't be the squeaky wheel.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 16, 2017)

Make sure you eat your vegetables.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 16, 2017)

Please make sure to be extremely racist, nationalist, transphobic, homophobic, and.. well, all the hateful ists and phobics really.


----------



## Null (Jan 16, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> Make sure you eat your vegetables.


Herein lie the rules for the Something Awful Forums. Please visit our support FAQ page if you are experiencing any technical problems, problems with an order, problems with your account, or if you are thinking of contacting us for any other reason at all. Most questions can be answered there if you just READ IT. And now, on to the rules!

Make sure you are familiar with the rules below. Memorize them. Read them daily if you have to. They are guidelines you must follow in order to keep your account privileges. If you break a rule, you will likely be punished. Punishment can be a temporary or permanent loss of privileges. Most users have been around for many years and not had any problems. This is because they know the rules!


*A Message To the Newbies!*
We here on the Something Awful Forums are very elitist and strict assholes. We pride ourselves on running one of the most entertaining and troll-free forums on the internet. This is accomplished by charging a $10 fee to filter out folks not serious about adhering to the rules, and banning those who manage to slip through and break them. We are very serious about keeping our forums clean and troll-free, so please consider your account an investment and treat it accordingly. Read the rules, use common sense, and help keep the SA Forums the best message board on the internet!

*General Conduct*
*Lurk before posting!* We cannot stress this enough. Each forum pretty much makes it clear from its name and description what is acceptable in there or not. Be sure you have the appropriate forum before posting. If there is no forum dedicated to the topic you wish to discuss, use General Bullshit. Do NOT post porn or any "questionable" material in GBS; if you would be uncomfortable viewing it at work, do not post it there. Keep all disgusting pics in FYAD. Additionally, please check to see if your post is a redux (it has already been posted before by another forum member).

*Before you post:* Before *posting,* please ask yourself the following question: *"Am I making a post which is either funny, informative, or interesting on any level?"*

If you can answer "yes" to this, then please post. If you cannot, then refrain from posting. If you post anyway, the mods will probably gas your thread,automatically awarding you a 15-minute probation.

*Before you reply:* Before *replying,* please ask yourself the following question: *"Does my reply offer any significant advice or help contribute to the conversation in any fashion?"*

If you can answer "yes" to this, then please reply. If you cannot, then refrain from replying.

*Posting Rules*
*Low Content Posts:* Please do not make posts containing no content (ie, "first post," "hello, I'm new here," etc.). These just litter up the forums and with over 100,000 registered users, we need to eliminate these as much as possible. If you do not like a thread, then just vote it a "1" and move on; replies consisting solely of trolling fall into this category. As a general rule, write as if you were speaking in real life to another human being. Do not use any catchphrases, memes, internet slang, or any other crap that makes you look like a 12-year old.

*Worthless Posts:* We do not care if you are drunk or high; please do not inform us of either. Please do not register gimmick accounts and make posts as a gimmick, as they are not funny. Please do not post crap asking us to vote for you on some website, give you referrals for free iPods / flatscreens / spare tires, or any other semi-spam things.

*Forum Fuckery:* Don't fuck up the forums or any user on the forums. If you post a malicious link (any URL with spyware or code designed to annoy people) you will be banned. Do not vote spam a thread with your friends because you don't like the person who posted it; this makes the voting feature useless. Do not make plans to annoy / destroy other forums.

*Stay On Target:* Try to use the appropriate thread tag for your post. This helps people find your thread and makes the forums more user friendly. Do not use the mod-only tags or you will be autobanned by the server.

*Contained Conflict:* Keep all flamewars and other arguments in their appropriate forums (FYAD, YCS, etc).

*Respect the Mods and Writers:* The moderators are here to keep the forums safe, sane, and secure. If they ask you to do something, please do it. Please do not harass or intentionally annoy the mods or insult the front page writers. If you do not like the mods or the moderation, feel free to not post here.

*Harass and Sass:* If somebody is harassing you on the forums then discuss it with them over PM or email before contacting a mod about it. _Flames and insults do not constitute harassment._ Please do not post others' personal information (phone number, addresses, emails, etc.). Try to stay out of other peoples' personal lives as well. *Keep in mind there's a good distinction between the Internet and real life.*

*Account Ability:* Only one person may use a forum account. Account sharing is a bannable offense, so please keep your password secure.

*Crazy Catchall:* Please do not try to cleverly circumvent some rule listed here. These rules are general guidelines and are very flexible.

*FYAD Freedoms:* You cannot post illegal material, harass others by posting their personal information or nude photos, spam thread subject lines to break the forum tables, harass any admins or mods, or start forum invasions in FYAD.

*I Hate Speech:* Offensive terms such as "faggot" or "nigger" may or may not be bannable based on context of the sentence. If they were meant as humor with absolutely no offensive slurs meant, the user may not be banned or probated. This rule is completely, 100% subjective and is based on the mod reading the post at the time. Use at your own peril.

*Account Inactivity*
Accounts inactive for longer than a year may be deactivated. You may reactivate your account by contacting techsupport with a copy of your purchase receipt.This rule has been created to combat fraud (folks using hijacked accounts of idiots who used their same SA forum name / password on various third party sites).

*Image / File Rules*
*Keep all images work-safe.* If you feel the need to post any pornographic or disgusting images, do it in FYAD. Please do not post any illegal (child porn, bestiality) images or else you will be banned. Do not post naked pictures of yourself. As a general rule, ask yourself "would my mother and boss be comfortable viewing this image?" when posting outside of FYAD.

*Image size and linking.* Keep all images smaller than *800 pixels horizontal and 600 pixels vertical.* Make sure all images are hosted on your own webspace. We do not approve of bandwidth leeching and forcing other people to pay for your images.

*No warez.* No warez, no cracks, no CD codes, no illegal programs that are used to either crack software or perform any malicious activity. Don't post links, ask for links to download, or otherwise discuss illegal copies of copyrighted works, including movies, books, software, etc. 45-second "sampler" mp3 files are acceptable, within context. ROMs are only allowed if they are out-of-print and unavailable for purchase.

*Your sig file and you.* Keep in mind that everybody on the forums has to see your sig file over and over every time you post. Please make your sig file under 30k in size with less than three lines of text. Do not use images larger than 400 pixels wide and 125 pixels high.

*What If I Get Banned?*
If you break a semi-minor rule, you will be put on Posting Probation, where you will not be allowed to post threads for a specified amount of time. If you break the rules again after being put on probation, you will more than likely be banned. If you are banned, then your name will appear in the Leper's Colony followed by the rule you broke. You may re-register your account unless you have been perma-banned, which is rarely done and only for serious cases (such as child pornography). If your email account matches that of your banned account, you can register your account again, but if they do not match then there is nothing we can do. This is to prevent fraud and user impersonation.

*I Don't Agree With a Mod or Admin Decision!*
If you would like to inquire about a particular mod or admin action, we welcome any questions in the Questions, Comments, and Suggestions forum. Please be civil, explain your point, and detail your opinion on it. You may question any mod or admin you like as long as you are not rude about it.

*This Place Sounds Like a Ripoff!*
If you do not agree with these rules, please do not register an account. *If you are not sure about buying an account, please do not purchase one.* The only people we want to register accounts are those who really want to be here and will respect the rules and other forum members. We reserve the right to ban anybody on the forums, especially furries, Scientologists, and Libertarians.

*This Stuff Annoys the Mods and Admins*
Here are some general tips and posting pointers that the mods and admins do not like in general. We are including this list because, having run the forums for 16 years, we've noticed that trends and catchphrases light up the place and catch on like wildfire. Unlike those other forums out there, we despise these things and feel they hinder creativity and humor.


Beginning a thread with "so," such as "So my parents got me pregnant today."
Catchphrases in general. Just because somebody else wrote something humorous does not necessarily mean if you do the same thing then you will be humorous.
Backseat modding. We have more than enough mods and admins here. Please do not act like an armchair admin.
Internet lingo or slang of any sort. Please do not act as if you are posting through AIM.
*Mod Contact Directory*
If you have a question or concern about your Something Awful Forums experience (tm), please feel free to contact the appropriate mod or admin. As a general rule, mods queue up actions such as probations, thread gassings, and bans, while administrators simply approve or decline these requests. Please discuss your issue with the appropriate mod through email; if that fails, contact an admin. Refrain from posting your disagreement on the forums, as they are usually private discussions which can only be answered by a single mod or admin.

*GBS* - gnarlyhotep, forbidden lesbian, Butt Wizard
*FYAD* - paraone
*Games* - Cowcaster, Kewpuh, Zoolooman, Shalinor
*A Blizzard Subforum* - Incoherence
*Traditional Games* - Ettin
*Let's Play* - Geop, Fedule
*Inspect Your Gadgets* - Star War Sex Parrot,Thermopyle
*Ask / Tell* - Grand Fromage, Slo-Tek
*Science, Academics and Languages* - slap me silly
*Debate & Discussion* - XyloJW, Brown Moses, Xandu, Exclamation Marx, Absurd Alhazred
*Serious Hardware / Software Crap* - Alereon, movax, Star War Sex Parrot
*Sports Argument Stadium** - Hand Knit, MourningView
*The Football Funhouse* - Intruder
*The Ray Parlour* - Gigi Galli
*Punchsport Pagoda* - fatherdog, HulkaMatt
*You Look Like Shit* - A.s.P., Shine
*The Goon Doctor* - Invicta{HOG}, M.D.
*Goons with Spoons* - bartolimu, Happy Abobo
*Post Your Favorite (Or Request)* - blunt for century, Matthew Beet
*Automotive Insanity* - IOwnCalculus
*Pet Island* - Khelmar. LITERALLY A BIRD
*The Firing Range* - Lincoln`s Wax
*The Crackhead Clubhouse* - Beaters, DrAlexanderTobacco
*Goons in Platoons* - Nostalgia4Infinity
*Creative Convention* - SoundMonkey, Humboldt Squid
*Cinema Discusso* - GonSmithe
*The Book Barn* - Hieronymous Alloy
*No Music Discussion* - het
*The TV IV* - OldSenileGuy, Deadpool
*Batman's Shameful Secret* - Deadpool
*ADTRW* - Beef Waifu
*Entertainment, Weakly* - het
*Rapidly Going Deaf* - The Young Homer
*SA-Mart* - Nyc_Tattoo,Star War Sex Parrot
*Coupons and Deals* - Dr. Eldarion
*Questions, Comments and Suggestions* - Ralp
*Moperator* - Pork Lift

*Admin Contact Directory*
DocEvil
Danny Manic
Ralp
XyloJW
garbage day
Livestock
Cowcaster

*Forums Tech Support - General Bugs and Issues*
If you have a general tech support concern, please check out the SAVB Public Tracker, which lists all known issues and their status. If your problem is not listed, please peruse through the SA Forums Faq.

*Forums Tech Support - Specific Account-Related Issues*
If you are experiencing a problem or issue with your account, please consult the SA Forums Faq.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> Herein lie the rules for the Something Awful Forums. Please visit our support FAQ page if you are experiencing any technical problems, problems with an order, problems with your account, or if you are thinking of contacting us for any other reason at all. Most questions can be answered there if you just READ IT. And now, on to the rules!
> 
> Make sure you are familiar with the rules below. Memorize them. Read them daily if you have to. They are guidelines you must follow in order to keep your account privileges. If you break a rule, you will likely be punished. Punishment can be a temporary or permanent loss of privileges. Most users have been around for many years and not had any problems. This is because they know the rules!
> 
> ...




tl;dr


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Jan 16, 2017)

_We're sorry, but we cannot connect you to our customer service, please try again later_


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

SA is CWCVille made real


----------



## SP 199 (Jan 16, 2017)

It's a sad state of affairs when this is necessary


----------



## Null (Jan 16, 2017)

Bones said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when this is necessary


It's really not. I'm just being _proactive_. All the new users are doing a-okay as far as I see.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 16, 2017)

Bones said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when this is necessary




no this is a sad state of affairs when it is necessary:


----------



## sysctl --system (Jan 16, 2017)

its a proven fact that sa refugees have increased shit posting by at least 60% on other forums.

fuck the refugees, send em back #MKFGA


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 16, 2017)

.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 16, 2017)

op translation: don't be a faggot

/thread

edit: also the goon refugees should be thrown into the ghetto, aka the entersphere forum


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Jan 16, 2017)

Lurker said:


> op translation: don't be a faggot
> 
> /thread
> forum



instructions unclear, mouth stuck to mod cock


----------



## Power Word Birb (Jan 16, 2017)

BadHabits said:


> its a proven fact that sa refugees have increased shit posting by at least 60% on other forums.
> 
> fuck the refugees, send em back #MKFGA



Honestly for the good of your forums you should deport us all, there's no way to tell the good ones from the bad ones because in this case we are all bad, as proven by our willingness to pay ten bux to be brutally savaged by better, funnier forums.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2017)

CatParty said:


> tl;dr



Basically just a list of puerile autistic rules, half of which are just the mod circle's pet peeves regarding what is and isn't a quality post.

SA, like most forums, is run by passive aggressive mods who turn the whole thing into "their" space the normie posters are lucky to use


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> Herein lie the rules for the Something Awful Forums. Please visit our support FAQ page if you are experiencing any technical problems, problems with an order, problems with your account, or if you are thinking of contacting us for any other reason at all. Most questions can be answered there if you just READ IT. And now, on to the rules!
> 
> Make sure you are familiar with the rules below. Memorize them. Read them daily if you have to. They are guidelines you must follow in order to keep your account privileges. If you break a rule, you will likely be punished. Punishment can be a temporary or permanent loss of privileges. Most users have been around for many years and not had any problems. This is because they know the rules!
> 
> ...



Sounds lame. No wonder it sucks.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

Null will build a wall to stop the SA users from coming in


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Jan 16, 2017)

The Fool said:


> Null will build a wall to stop the SA users from coming in



jokes on you we're already aids-ridden due to the tumblr subforum


----------



## RG 448 (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> Herein lie the rules for the Something Awful Forums. Please visit our support FAQ page if you are experiencing any technical problems, problems with an order, problems with your account, or if you are thinking of contacting us for any other reason at all. Most questions can be answered there if you just READ IT. And now, on to the rules!
> 
> Make sure you are familiar with the rules below. Memorize them. Read them daily if you have to. They are guidelines you must follow in order to keep your account privileges. If you break a rule, you will likely be punished. Punishment can be a temporary or permanent loss of privileges. Most users have been around for many years and not had any problems. This is because they know the rules!
> 
> ...


lmao no wonder they all got doxxed


----------



## bearycool (Jan 16, 2017)

Be sure to act like a faggot. it will get you a TON of friends here.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jan 16, 2017)

Helpful tip:
Keep your tranny fairy faggot shit to minimum.
Nobody gives a fuck about your pronouns.


----------



## bearycool (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Helpful tip:
> Keep your tranny fairy faggot shit to minimum.
> Nobody gives a fuck about your pronouns.



the only proper pronouns here are cuckold and fags.

all gender neutral of course, fam.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> *Respect the Mods and Writers:* The moderators are here to keep the forums safe, sane, and secure. If they ask you to do something, please do it. Please do not harass or intentionally annoy the mods or insult the front page writers. If you do not like the mods or the moderation, feel free to not post here.


Lol


----------



## IAmNotDavid (Jan 16, 2017)

So let me get this straight. I can pay $10 for an SA account and get dick all.

Or I can pay $20 to fuel Null's autism and get some kind of swag.

Hard choice to make here boys.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2017)

testaclesemaximus said:


> lmao no wonder they all got doxxed



I don't understand why they need this massive rules page filled with a bunch of flippant quips to get their point across.

Rule #1 of making rules: rules should be clear, concise, and readily available.  I don't want to look like I'm blowing Null's swastika-tattooed cock but seriously one of the best features of the Farms is the easy-to-read rules list on every page.


----------



## Todesfurcht (Jan 16, 2017)

Also remember: People here aren't out to get you, but if you act like an idiot, expect them to get you.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> Herein lie the rules for the Something Awful Forums. Please visit our support FAQ page if you are experiencing any technical problems, problems with an order, problems with your account, or if you are thinking of contacting us for any other reason at all. Most questions can be answered there if you just READ IT. And now, on to the rules!
> 
> Make sure you are familiar with the rules below. Memorize them. Read them daily if you have to. They are guidelines you must follow in order to keep your account privileges. If you break a rule, you will likely be punished. Punishment can be a temporary or permanent loss of privileges. Most users have been around for many years and not had any problems. This is because they know the rules!
> 
> ...


For the fuck of shit. And I thought the Polyamory group was nuts.


----------



## Taily Puff (Jan 16, 2017)

Honestly if anyone admits to being from SA they should probably just be banned on sight.  Unless they keep it to themselves for a few years and prove they're not exceptional.  And even then...


----------



## The Fool (Jan 16, 2017)

Also just to save all the other new SA refugees the trouble I'll go ahead and write your introduction post for you:


			
				big_ol_fat_hairy_boiii said:
			
		

> uhhm hey there guis i'm from sa dat place sucks amirite XD anyway I like my little pony and butt stuff see ou later jerks


----------



## TiggerNits (Jan 16, 2017)

Be sure to drink your ovaltine


----------



## drain (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> As a general rule, write as if you were speaking in real life to another human being.





Null said:


> "would my mother and boss be comfortable viewing this image?" when posting outside of FYAD.





Null said:


> Keep all images smaller than *800 pixels horizontal and 600 pixels vertical.*





Null said:


> If you post anyway, the mods will probably gas your thread,automatically awarding you a 15-minute probation.





Null said:


> We do not care if you are drunk or high; please do not inform us of either.





Null said:


> Offensive terms such as "faggot" or "nigger" may or may not be bannable based on context of the sentence.





Null said:


> Do not use any catchphrases, memes, internet slang, or any other crap that makes you look like a 12-year old.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2017)

DrainRedRain said:


>



IIRC I do believe Null said at one point he's triggered by giant images not spoilered.  Several times I've seen him push for that and other image formatting techniques to save space.


----------



## bacterium (Jan 16, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Helpful tip:
> Keep your tranny fairy faggot shit to minimum.
> Nobody gives a fuck about your pronouns.



You need to respect my pronouns as listed under my avatar.


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> Herein lie the rules for the Something Awful Forums. Please visit our support FAQ page if you are experiencing any technical problems, problems with an order, problems with your account, or if you are thinking of contacting us for any other reason at all. Most questions can be answered there if you just READ IT. And now, on to the rules!
> 
> Make sure you are familiar with the rules below. Memorize them. Read them daily if you have to. They are guidelines you must follow in order to keep your account privileges. If you break a rule, you will likely be punished. Punishment can be a temporary or permanent loss of privileges. Most users have been around for many years and not had any problems. This is because they know the rules!
> 
> ...




They really could have saved themselves an awful lot of time and just gone with:



Spoiler: SA's Golden Rule


----------



## Squealer (Jan 16, 2017)

In other words, don't be yourself, sa dudes. Be what you aren't.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Null said:


> We are in United States jurisdiction. You are liable for your posts. I will comply with US court orders and FBI investigations.



Literally this is the only hard rule. Everything else @Null listed is more of a helpful suggestion, so don't be surprised if you see people flaunting them and getting away with it pretty often b/c that's fine. Just don't flaunt them while being an annoying jerk that irritates everybody and you'll be fine.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 16, 2017)

First rule is: The laws of Germany
Second rules is: Be nice to Mommy
Third rule is: Don't talk to Commies
Fourth rule is: Eat kosher salamis


----------



## Sphere of Many Eyes (Jan 16, 2017)

Did some shit go down to prompt this? I'm pretty slow at board related news/drama.


Also, just to be clear, I hope nobody thinks I'm a character-poster. Paul Rudd is just dope lol


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Paul Rudd said:


> Did some shit go down to prompt this? I'm pretty slow at board related news/drama.



We are brutally annexing Something Awful.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 16, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> We are brutally annexing Something Awful.



I thought it was more a horde of refugees swarming us to escape some autistic civil war.


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 16, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I thought it was more a horde of refugees swarming us to escape some autistic civil war.



We started the fire.


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 16, 2017)

Define 'Gimmick accounts'?



Dynastia said:


> We started the fire.


----------



## Van Darkholme (Jan 17, 2017)

Does @Cyan count as a gimmick poster?


----------



## The Fool (Jan 17, 2017)

Van Darkholme said:


> Does @Cyan count as a gimmick poster?



yes but nobody seems to notice or care. kind of like that clown that just sat in the corner of my 4th grade class for the whole year.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Jan 17, 2017)

The Fool said:


> yes but nobody seems to notice or care. kind of like that clown that just sat in the corner of my 4th grade class for the whole year.



Cyan's gimmick doesn't really extend past the font color though so I can see why that doesn't really count.

I think by gimmick Null means like I can't RP as an actual Bigfoot in all my posts


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 17, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Cyan's gimmick doesn't really extend past the font color though so I can see why that doesn't really count.
> 
> I think by gimmick Null means like I can't RP as an actual Bigfoot in all my posts



What about as Sassy?


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Jan 17, 2017)

Null said:


> *Respect the Mods and Writers:* The moderators are here to keep the forums safe, sane, and secure. *If they ask you to do something, please do it*.



Nothing questionable about this rule.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jan 17, 2017)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Nothing questionable about this rule.


Just shut your mouth and send @Melchett the dick pic already.


----------



## RV 229 (Jan 17, 2017)

Van Darkholme said:


> Does @Cyan count as a gimmick poster?


I do not pay attention to usernames or avatars, (especially avatars, you guys always seem to be changing them) nor keep a mental note of everything I post here. The color is just my way of marking "wait a second, I said that" whenever I'm going through a thread. Honestly, I wish everyone would color their posts so I can actually tell you all apart.

I've had mods asking me why I do it, but none of them have actually asked me to stop. IDK if I actually count as a gimmick poster or not though.


----------



## Taily Puff (Jan 17, 2017)

Gimmick accounts are basically a "No Homers" type rule anyway.  A stray gimmick account done tastefully and by an otherwise valuable contributor just adds a little color and life to a forum. But if you go someplace and every other post is some autistic sperg roleplaying a samurai wolf who's also batman, the whole thing just degrades into an obnoxious mess.  If you're not sure if you can pull it off then the answer is almost definitely no.


----------



## MormonofID (Jan 17, 2017)

OK, So you pay 10 bucks to be able to post in a forum where you aren't allowed to do anything fun, despite the fact that you can get the same level or better discussion for free pretty much anywhere else without having to look at painfully unfunny articles. Why would you then pay the 10 bucks?


----------



## bacterium (Jan 17, 2017)

Jesus said:


> Define 'Gimmick accounts'?


See @Wildchild


----------



## BF 388 (Jan 17, 2017)

MormonofID said:


> OK, So you pay 10 bucks to be able to post in a forum where you aren't allowed to do anything fun, despite the fact that you can get the same level or better discussion for free pretty much anywhere else without having to look at painfully unfunny articles. Why would you then pay the 10 bucks?



Autism and a need to fill the void with something other than alcohol


----------



## MormonofID (Jan 17, 2017)

Jesus said:


> Autism and a need to fill the void with something other than alcohol


OK, there are plenty of other sites to do that on, though.


----------



## patchwork (Jan 18, 2017)

It might be worth pointing out that the halal tag in the Lolcow sub is a good way to find what will get you made fun of here, and lets you get to know some tidbit history of the forums as well as some currently active laughingstocks you'll see randomly.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 18, 2017)

Taily Puff said:


> Gimmick accounts are basically a "No Homers" type rule anyway.  A stray gimmick account done tastefully and by an otherwise valuable contributor just adds a little color and life to a forum. But if you go someplace and every other post is some autistic sperg roleplaying a samurai wolf who's also batman, the whole thing just degrades into an obnoxious mess.  If you're not sure if you can pull it off then the answer is almost definitely no.



Yeah, well, y'know that's just, like, uh...your opinion, man.


----------

